# DIRT 2 stop working suddenly?



## jkultimate (Jun 28, 2011)

K,
I have following config pc:-
AMD ATHLON ii X4 645 @ 3.1 Ghz
Asus m4a88t m le
Crosair 4 gb ddr3 1333Mhz ram
On-board Radeon HD 4250
1.5 gb Vram

I've playing Dirt 2 smoothly (about 26-30fps on 1024-768 resolution and all at medium settings and no AA).
But today when I was tryin to play the game it says OpenAl32.dll was not found in your system. Reinstalling may fix the problem. 
I've downloaded openal32.dll from dll-files.com and copied. But not working...
Guys wat will be the problem? 
I've Avira Premium anti virus licensed. It didn't found a virus. 

A game called Rollercoastertycoon 3 has similar problem. When I double click the Icon of the game, it will appear on task manager and disappear. Nothin happens.
Tell me ????


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ Wipe the gfx drivers and re-install it first. If it's not solve the issue, then re-install the games you mentioned.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2011)

1. First uninstall the game. You can keep the saved games

2.first install oalinst.exe from *here*

3.  extract xinput to c / windows / system or system 32

4. Now install the game and try to play it. Hopefully it will solve the problem.

furious_gamer, reinstalling Graphics driver or games won't yield any result as the mentioned dll is a part of Windows installation. Sometimes abnormal shut downs corrupt or delete this dll. It is basically a cross-platform 3D audio API appropriate for use with gaming applications and many other types of audio applications.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

First Download this
OpenAL32.dll Error fix by Jesuwin.rar

u will get two files in the archive 
Copy the OpenAL32.dll in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM & also in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32
then open the other file oalinst.exe click ok when it shows instalation complete
Without closing that try opening the Game and see


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Reinstall driver.

Force game to run in DX9 mode, google for "Dirt 2 DX9 mode" for tutorial.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> 1. First uninstall the game. You can keep the saved games
> 
> 2.first install oalinst.exe from *here*
> 
> ...



Yea... This may be the problem. My pc was not shutdown properly due to bad UPS, and power cuts.!
Anyway thanks. I'll try this oalinst.exe

Thanks guys it resolved. 

Mithun_mrg and Cilus.


----------



## akash22 (Jul 25, 2011)

i got d same error for dirt3 whn installed for 2nd time. i just searchd for openal and installed it. mine problem got fixed!!
"*connect.creativelabs.com/openal/Downloads/Forms/AllItems.aspx"


----------



## baccilus (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is this in the CPU section?


----------

